
CodePen Is a Nearly Perfect Place for Kids to Learn to Code - 4mpm3
https://medium.com/young-coder/codepen-is-a-nearly-perfect-place-for-kids-to-learn-to-code-ed0a855d6fdd
======
zach
Hey, Matthew. I have some bad news: I can’t read this article without a Medium
account. This is probably going to be fatal to its hopes of being widely read
via HN.

------
vagrantJin
I was hoping the piece would cover the reason why kids should learn to code.
One would think there are far more useful and important tools for critical
thinking.

Ah. To each his own.

------
32gbsd
Nearly? But even so ubiquity is not a good reason to be teaching kids
javascript. Might as well be teaching them html or algebra. In fact teach
algebra.

